# New ACT(BEAM) Broadband Plans



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2015)

New ACT(BEAM) Broadband Plans

 *i.imgur.com/vr6hdMa.png

PS: (My Plan)From next month onwards 15MBPS Plan becomes 20MBPS with 75GB FUP via Speed Post FUP is 3MBPS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2015)

3rd plan looks VFM, pity we don't have ACT/BEAM here


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Ugh still has to be stuck with BSNL.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 17, 2015)

Somebody bring them to the capital city :/


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 18, 2015)

Albeit the tariff plans are exclusive of the 12.36% service tax, regardlessly, the _A-Max 1050_ plan is indeed, value for money. Personally, I have subscribed to the 2Mbps plan, offered by my ISP; providing a fibre optic cable broadband connection. The ISP does not levy a FUP restriction, however, I pay 2245 INR; inclusive of tax, per month.


----------



## himanshu_game (Feb 18, 2015)

In delhi we don't even have a decent 2 mbps plan. :/


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like they decreased the FUP from 6 Mbps to 4 Mbps on their high end plan


----------



## saifi2649 (Feb 19, 2015)

I am getting 300-400 kbps speed on bsnl evdo 850 rs per month  ducking bsnl


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 10, 2015)

after moving to banglore , i have BBNL  1350 Plan 10Mb/s  Unlimited , no FUP , they told this plan is only available in our area

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

*www.speedtest.net/result/4203711993.png


----------



## swatkats (Mar 11, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> after moving to banglore , i have BBNL  1350 Plan 10Mb/s  Unlimited , no FUP , they told this plan is only available in our area
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4203711993.png



My Friends connection has been upgraded to 25mbps unlimited by BBNL, I think he pays the same amount. Edit: Has FUP.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 15, 2015)

Btw ACT fibernet now has direct peering with Google. Also, Added a 20Gbps Airtel line in addition to Tata and Vodafone.

Tracing route to youtube.com [74.125.236.72]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  1.160.207.49-ras.beamtele.net [49.207.160.1]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ras.beamtele.net [183.82.14.53]
  4    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  ras.beamtele.net [183.82.14.93]
  5    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  72.14.194.18
  6    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  72.14.232.110
  7    15 ms    15 ms    14 ms  209.85.249.235
  8    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  maa03s05-in-f8.1e100.net [74.125.236.72]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Razor>tracert gmail.com

Tracing route to gmail.com [74.125.236.85]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  1.160.207.49-ras.beamtele.net [49.207.160.1]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ras.beamtele.net [183.82.14.45]
  4    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  ras.beamtele.net [183.82.14.57]
  5    14 ms    15 ms    14 ms  72.14.194.18
  6    14 ms    14 ms    15 ms  72.14.232.110
  7    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  209.85.249.235
  8    15 ms    15 ms    14 ms  maa03s05-in-f21.1e100.net [74.125.236.85]

Trace complete.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 16, 2015)

C:\Users\>tracert 74.125.236.72 && tracert 74.125.236.85

Tracing route to maa03s05-in-f8.1e100.net [74.125.236.72]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  DD-WRT [192.168.1.1]
  2     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  103.5.132.56
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  103.5.132.49
  4     3 ms     9 ms    18 ms  115.249.242.98
  5     *        7 ms     7 ms  115.255.252.198
  6     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  72.14.214.110
  7     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  72.14.232.110
  8     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  209.85.249.235
  9     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  maa03s05-in-f8.1e100.net [74.125.236.72]

Trace complete.

Tracing route to maa03s05-in-f21.1e100.net [74.125.236.85]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  DD-WRT [192.168.1.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  103.5.132.56
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  103.5.132.49
  4    19 ms    21 ms     5 ms  115.249.242.98
  5     *        7 ms     7 ms  115.255.252.198
  6     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  72.14.214.110
  7     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  72.14.232.110
  8     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  209.85.249.235
  9     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  maa03s05-in-f21.1e100.net [74.125.236.85]

Trace complete.

C:\Users


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

What are you showing my friends? What is meant by tracing & peering in the snapshots you posted..


----------



## swatkats (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, Peering means connecting with them directly in order to reduce data transfer which usually go through Tier1 providers and also reducing latency for those services.
Previously ACT used to connect to Google Services through Tata in between and now its connecting directly to Google without TATA's involvement.
 I cannot comment as to this was happening from many days or not, but i noticed few days back.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

Any body getting frequent disconnects of 3-5 secs once in each 30 mins or so?? I play dota2. In Beam network never faced this issue after Act took over I am facing this problem. 

I tried continuous pinging google.com and found each 20 mins or so I get 3-4 request Timed out message.

Is this related to their routing issue or maybe my TP Link router is having issue?


----------



## swatkats (Mar 18, 2015)

> C:\Users>tracert google.com
> 
> Tracing route to google.com [74.125.236.67]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...





No problem here, Try resetting your router. 
ACT made beam crap, recently had 10 hours of downtime, previously they used to deal with fiber cuts in 3 Hours. 
OT: I don't know Why they changed the brand name, Everytime they call say "ACT fibernet" like Attt fibreit.. When we say What? .. Sir Beam ... Sir Beam.. I am calling from Beam.. Beam is really popular.* I guess ACT fibernet should have Rebranded themselves to Beam Fiber. *


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> after moving to banglore , i have BBNL  1350 Plan 10Mb/s  Unlimited , no FUP , they told this plan is only available in our area
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4203711993.png



that is freaking amazing plan


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think for tax reasons they changed the brand name after forming Telengana.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 19, 2015)

Not Really, Act already owned Beam before 2009 March, When they started invested in Beam and picked up stakes every now and then and till last year they had 80% ownership. Finally in 2014 December they closed the deal with 100% ACT ownership, So why use Some others Name.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 19, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> after moving to banglore , i have BBNL  1350 Plan 10Mb/s  Unlimited , no FUP , they told this plan is only available in our area
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4203711993.png



What area do you live in?


----------



## raven11 (Mar 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> What area do you live in?



+1. I would also like to know.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello  There, If You changed your Plan in the last 6months, Then they won't  automatically change it from Next month since TRAI rule says "* A customer's plan cannot be changed within 6months of his enrollment.*" 


*i.imgur.com/OJjghBh.png



Thank you for following rules ACT.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> What area do you live in?


yeshwanthpur,banglore


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Hello  There, If You changed your Plan in the last 6months, Then they won't  automatically change it from Next month since TRAI rule says "* A customer's plan cannot be changed within 6months of his enrollment.*"
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/OJjghBh.png
> ...



When does the new 20MBPS , 75GB FUP plan come into effect in Hyderabad. I am a Beam customer since more than 1year. My plan which is 15MBPS 60GB FUP did not change until now...


----------



## swatkats (Mar 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> When does the new 20MBPS , 75GB FUP plan come into effect in Hyderabad. I am a Beam customer since more than 1year. My plan which is 15MBPS 60GB FUP did not change until now...



From 1st April 2015 and its 1200 incl taxes now.


----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2015)

btw they reseted the FuP this month ;D


----------



## swatkats (Mar 30, 2015)

They are resetting speeds everyday midnight till 31st march 23:59. Keep the downloads going. I know people who have done more than 500Gb in the last 5days. 

Hint: They have some spare unused bandwidth with the addition of airtel line for this month.


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2015)

When are these guys going to cover Bangalore South (Kengeri etc)!? Stuck with BSNL and Airtel crap.


----------

